# Halloween '08 prelims



## foomph (Oct 18, 2008)

I totally used EnKore's tutorial on You Tube.










































So........I added too many teeth-my mouth is not that big.  And I smudged the black under my left eye because it was still wet and I thought it was dry.  And it looks better form further away.

Any thought? I just wanted to share-this was my first take so I'll practice again a time or two before the 3st!


----------



## jdechant (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow! AMAzing!!! Great Job!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow!! Fabulous Job!!


----------



## xsavagex (Oct 18, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 18, 2008)

love it! it esp. looks good cause of your blue eyes!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 18, 2008)

You did an awesome job!


----------



## c00ki312 (Oct 18, 2008)

whoa when i scrolled down it actually scared me! great job!


----------



## Lessandes (Oct 18, 2008)

I really like the teeth!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 18, 2008)

This is freaking awesome! And I actually like how the mouth is bigger than your actual mouth!


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 18, 2008)

this looks fab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 scary too lol


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 18, 2008)

looks good! great job!


----------



## foomph (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow-thanks everyone!  Should I keep the teeth as is then?


----------



## meowrei (Oct 18, 2008)

Very Scary! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great job!


----------



## kathweezy (Oct 18, 2008)

omg it looks amazing


----------



## yummy411 (Oct 18, 2008)

great job! i've been wanting to try this forever. i just bought the stuff last week. i have yet to get to practicing.. i really love the teeth part!


----------



## civicbabe627 (Oct 18, 2008)

That is badass!! I wanna try it now... it actually scared me, lol.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 18, 2008)

You did a great job!


----------



## BehindBluEyez (Oct 18, 2008)

Great job!! You should try Ben Nye Final Seal over the makeup. A few sprays of that and it will set your makeup the whole night so you won't have to worry about smudging!


----------



## foomph (Oct 18, 2008)

Ooooooooooo-cool.  Do we have Ben Nye in canada?  I'll have to check-that stuff sounds perfect for this.  I wonder if I could just use hairspray over it?  I mean, there's so much makeup on my face, it wouldn't even get close to my skin...


----------



## glamgirl (Oct 19, 2008)

Great job, its scary its so good


----------



## smellyocheese (Oct 19, 2008)

you look absolutely scary! great work!


----------



## KatRosier (Oct 19, 2008)

You did great. Can't tell its the first time at all.


----------



## wootangnit (Oct 19, 2008)

SO amazing! I think it looks perfect, the teeth are awesome. Post more halloween pictures PLEASE


----------



## foomph (Oct 19, 2008)

You guys rock!  I will definitely post the "real thing" after the 31st...I can see some things that I'll add and improve for next time.


----------



## imatocophobic (Oct 20, 2008)

spooky! great job!


----------



## GLAMORandGORE (Oct 20, 2008)

it looks pretty good, and i applaud you for giving it a try.
i've wanted to do this for so long, but i'm scared shitless that i'm just going to fail misserably.

however, i think you might want to clean it up a bit.
maybe make your chin whiter, and not miss spots so you can see your skin?
in other words, make it less opaque.

i would also recommend to make the circles a little neater, if you look at actual skulls, it's not super messy, they're really neat circles.(for the eye sockets anyway)

for the contouring of your cheeks, maybe pull it more towards your cheek and not down towards your mouth. not a lot, just bring it out a tiiiny bit more, so it looks like your cheeks are hallowed out.

i have a whole bunch of reference pictures i could show you that might help.
just le tme know


----------



## pyxystixx (Oct 20, 2008)

OMG your face popped up at the same time my A/C made a weird noise and scared me!  Good job!


----------



## Dawn (Oct 30, 2018)

Digging up some old Halloween FOTD's.


----------

